# Spring Special



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

To celebrate the official first day of spring we are doing 20% off all orders placed by the end of March. We are also giving away $100 off any purchase of $250 or more. See the post on our facebook page www.facebook.com/flmarineplastics for info on how to enter. Must enter by midnight tonight.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking for a 26" x 32" by at least half inch thick piece of cutting board material or something similar to finish a filet table. How much would something like that run?


----------



## FL Marine Plastics (Feb 7, 2013)

55 plus shipping


----------

